# Advice on my online photography portfolio!



## tobychan (Aug 13, 2013)

Hey everyone! i recently just made an account here and i've also recently made a photography portfolio online. I would love it if any of you could check it out and give me some constructive criticism. I usually take senior portraits / architecture and i've uploaded a few on my online portfolio. 

The link is: TOBY C. - TOBY C.

Tell me what you guys think!


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 13, 2013)

You will get few responses unless you actually post 1 or 2 here.
This is a community and there is no benefit to others to go somewhere else.


----------



## Ysarex (Aug 13, 2013)

If you're going to take a photo with inappropriate lighting and nuke the highlights, then at least leave them that way. It's better to look like you meant it. Filling in the blown highlights with a solid detail-less tone looks like a lame attempt to fix a screwup and reeks fauxtographer.

Joe


----------

